# Iowa-WTF



## Jankin (Jul 14, 2009)

Alright, I'm an Iowa fur! I know, you all thought we were extinct! Guess again! Anyway, we need a convention or something here to raise awareness. I was going to put one together but with college, my funds are seriously depleted. So, perhaps one just..closer to Iowa? Anyone know of existing ones? Iowa is a good mid-point in the midwest. Kinda smack in the middle eh? Plus it's cheaper here!


----------



## Shino (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmm... the midwest. Sorry, but the first thing that comes to mind is that Whose Line? quote: "Welcome to Montana - There's nobody here..."

Still, cons tend to be organized where the largest concentrations of people are, and also where there's an affordable hotel with a decent convention center. Any con big enough to earn the title con and not simply furmeet costs tens of thousands of dollars to put on, most of which is recouped through reg fees _after_ the fact. It's not something one person can put together.

Your best bet is to check out the WikiFur con list for stuff in your area (that new Pheonix one comes to mind), and in the meantime, see if there's anyone (via the _Furs by State/Province_ thread (stickied in The Den), please not by another "any furs in X location?" thread) that wants to setup a private furmeet.

Good luck.

One last piece of advice, keep an eye on other forum-goers location tags.




<---- Found here.

.


----------



## Yain (Jul 14, 2009)

Well there's a few close to Iowa, not a stones throw per say though. Ones that come to mind, MFF (Chicago), MFM (Memphis), Oklacon (Roman Nose S.P, Ok), Wildnights (Robbers Cave S.P. Ok), RMFC (Denver), and Furry Fiesta (Dallas).


----------



## Azure (Jul 14, 2009)

Corn. WTF Iowa.


----------



## Doran Eirok (Jul 15, 2009)

Yay Iowa furs! There are a few of us out here among the corn at least. But yeah, as has been said... I think it takes a pretty big population base to throw together a proper con, and MFF isn't -too- far distant. I'm a bit new to it all but I'm not aware of much being organized in the state, though if there were going to be some local furmeets somewhere I could get to I'd certainly be interested.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 20, 2009)

Iwo-Jima?


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 20, 2009)

Dude, the closest one to you is MFF out in Wheeling, IL.  It's just to the north west of Chicago, and depending upon where in Iowa you live, a car drive would most likely suffice.  It's the closest one you've got, sorry.


----------



## InuAkiko (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, MFF is all there really is. If you can make that trip, come say hay =3

Or you could always crash AnimeIowaXD


----------



## Kajet (Jul 20, 2009)

Odd... I was kind of looking this up a few days ago... Closest things in our crappy state that I know of is http://www.dmsfs.org/

I know it's just Science fiction but... well if I remember right I saw a dude in a dragon suit plugging them at a parade a few years ago.


----------



## Wysteria (Jul 24, 2009)

The hubbie and I are in Iowa too....I didn't think there would be a large population of us though! As "progressive" as Iowa is, furry is still pretty "out there" for Iowans. 

If there was an Iowa furmeet, that would be awesome!


----------



## Journey (Jul 24, 2009)

actully I've heard there might be one in or near Iowa city. friend told me about it


----------



## Crims0n_W0lf (Jul 25, 2009)

I moved out here from Upstate NY and before that NH as well. out there it was not difficult to get a gathering created for just a meet or suiting event. It seems totally different out here tho.  I have just about given up trying to gather up furs out here as it seems an almost futile task. It is just that people are so spread out and there is really no central gathering area on line for IA furs. Just my 2 cents worth for the moment


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 25, 2009)

So I heard you like slipknot.


----------



## Takun (Jul 25, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> So I heard you like slipknot.



I AM RAGING SO HARD AT YOU RIGHT NOW NOCELOT.

Iowa represent.  UNI what, whattttt.


----------



## Nocturne (Jul 25, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I AM RAGING SO HARD AT YOU RIGHT NOW NOCELOT.
> 
> Iowa represent.  UNI what, whattttt.



I'm channeling your rage into my nu metahls.


----------



## Kajet (Jul 25, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> So I heard you like slipknot.



No not rly,I'm completely indifferent to their existence...

Though if I remember right someone related to a co-worker of my mom did/does their photography...   Whoop de fucking do...


----------



## aftershok (Aug 5, 2009)

My hubby and I are furry as well.  We should fur shur organize a meet up.  We are in southeast iowa.  where is everyone locatedish,, maybe find a place in middle,, but Iowa City would be great. 
aftershok


----------



## Rikki44 (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm from Milwaukee, WI and from what I've seen so far is the one in IL is closest to any of us in the midwest.  I've never been to one, but am definately interested.


----------



## Jankin (Aug 21, 2009)

Quit trying to organize a meet close to you. Not going to happen. The best thing we can hope for is one smack dab in the middle that makes everyone equally miserable  Otherwise it's never ever gonna happen. My idea was ames or des moines, But if anyone wants to get serious about setting one up, PM me.


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

if we were going to do anything it would probably be just like a hangout for the weekend thing not really a con cause I mean really?? what else could we do? I don't think many people would go to a con if we had one at least not to the point of making it worth while when MMF is right there...All I really wanna do is meet other Iowa furs. I think that would be cool.
but if anyone has any ideas I'm down to listen cause me and my wife have put on many events and who knows maybe we could pull something off..


----------



## Jankin (Sep 28, 2009)

I'd be game for a small get together even. As long as it's within an hour or so of me. Ya see, I work an inhumane amount because my boss thinks it's the 1800's and slavery is legal.


----------



## aftershok (Sep 28, 2009)

Jankin said:


> Quit trying to organize a meet close to you. Not going to happen. The best thing we can hope for is one smack dab in the middle that makes everyone equally miserable  Otherwise it's never ever gonna happen. My idea was ames or des moines, But if anyone wants to get serious about setting one up, PM me.





Jankin said:


> I'd be game for a small get together even. As long as it's within an hour or so of me. Ya see, I work an inhumane amount because my boss thinks it's the 1800's and slavery is legal.



^confusing,, but either way.. What larger towns/cities are with in an hour of you.  We start with a where then figure out when/how. Cuz I am open to alot of areas and would love to have a fur meet up thing.


----------



## GreenReaper (Sep 28, 2009)

Slightly offtopic, but I'd love to see a remake of "Children of the Corn" where the kids all wore cute ears and tails. And had sharp, pointy teeth . . .

As for the furmeet, go for it! Doesn't have to be anything fancy. Maybe a trip to a cheap place to eat, hanging out in a park, going to a movie, bowling; there's lots of choices.


----------



## Kajet (Sep 28, 2009)

There's also the option of raiding an amusement park, arcades...


----------



## aftershok (Oct 2, 2009)

Kajet said:


> There's also the option of raiding an amusement park, arcades...


That would be fun


----------

